# Felicia the Seeing Eye dog & Friends



## WindSeeker (Dec 1, 2012)

(I didn't see a picture limit for the post, and they shouuld be sized correctly  I took most of these with my iphone 4S

Felicia, my 2nd Seeing Eye dog from The Seeing Eye Inc
She will be 3 on 01/04/2013









Felicia and her predecessor, my first Seeing Eye dog, 10 year old female Black Labrador Kazzi 









Felicia and her classmate, Dutch (80lb sable GSD. he is literally twice Felicia's size)









Felicia sitting pretty 









Relaxing at the dog park 









Kazzi has the game figured out. She'll stand still and let Felicia run around and wear herself out trying to get Kazzi to engage and then Kazzi goes after her









Charge!









In the dog treat aisle at ShopRite









Felicia on the bus, curious as ever









Felicia expressing her lack of confidence in a cab driver. I agreed









My favorite picture of Felicia. This sums up her personality when she's not in harness


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl you have there, thanks for sharing


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She's gorgeous, the last one is my favourite


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have always been in such awe of these dogs, and have incredible respect for them and what they do. Thanks so much for sharing pictures of your beautiful companions. The picture in the back of the cab made me laugh out loud


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sasha2008 said:


> I have always been in such awe of these dogs, and have incredible respect for them and what they do. Thanks so much for sharing pictures of your beautiful companions


This! 
But I LOLd at the older dog letting the crazy young one wear herself out.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pics. I love Felicia's smile.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Felica is very pretty and looks like she enjoys both her work and her play.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Great pics. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## Umm Mohamed (Nov 25, 2012)

Very pretty pet..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Love the photos! Do you have a pedigree for Felicia? Would be very interesting to see.


----------



## WindSeeker (Dec 1, 2012)

No, though I too would be interested in seeing a pedigree. The Seeing Eye has selectively bred German Shepherds for 85 years now, though during the 1970's they almost eliminated all traces of hip dysplasia in the breeding colony. For practical purposes, the schools only use the dogs with straighter toplines for practical purposes. An instructor that visited us earlier this year had 3 female GSDs in his string that were only 45 pounds. The males tend to be on the extreme other end of the scale (a la Dutch) and they do not use the very small females for breeding. 

When we are out and about, I get a lot of people who comment that they wish they could get a GSD Felicia's size, to which I generally comment that a lot of people breed the dogs larger than the breed standard and Felicia is smaller (by about 3 inches) than the smallest standard female GSD. The two most frequent questions I get are, "Is she full grown?" or "Is she mixed with something else?" Yes to the first and No to the second. I love my "Pocket Shepherd" (as she was dubbed in class) though 

I should mention that I also have a condition called Cerebral Palsy, which makes it necessary for my guides to be trained to work on the right side, where the standard is the left. As a result, The Seeing Eye has to find a match for me months in advance of a class and they can only find ONE dog, whereas other students may have two or three that can work for them in the event one doesn't pan out. I was on the waiting list for a year before they matched me with Felicia.
I found an article on the subject that cites my school and some others you might find of interest
Breeding Better Guide Dogs


----------



## WindSeeker (Dec 1, 2012)

Haven't posted here in a long time, but thought I'd share more pictures 
I took all of these with my iPhone and the Camera+ app 

Woke up to this one morning...









This first one is of Kazzi, Felicia, and two photobombing robins I didn't notice until long after this photo was taken









Kazzi and Felicia again...


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Love the first pic. You are her world You see it in her eyes.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

love the photos!


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing. They both have very sweet faces


----------

